# Karyotype ??



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi girls,

I will be going for my 1st appointment soon, and have been wondering what a karyotype test entails   ? Is it just a blood test?

Also does it take a long time for the results to come back?

Sorry just have a load of questions buzzing   around in my head. 

Amanda


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Amanda,

I am hoping to start private tx very soon and also donate my eggs,so I called the clinic yesterday to ask a few questions and I was told they take 3 months for those tests which I was not too impressed about,so I am gonna call another clinic and see what they say 

Kelly x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Kelly   ,

I didn't think it would take that  long!!!! Just when I thought everything was on the move looks like I'll some more waiting .

All the best with your treatment.

lol

Amanda x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

I was a bit worried   about the 3 month wait, so I've phoned CARE up and they told me that all the tests usually come back with in 10-14 days.  

Panic over  

Amanda


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

So sorry for panacking you,that clinic who told me that are cr*p,I have been told 6 weeks max by another clinic,just proves you need to do your reasearch

Kelly x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

It's okay you didn't really panic me,  honest   . 

Thing is normally things like that would not make me panic - it's just that everything seems to be moving so quickly and this is my 1st time - IVF virgin   - I getting jittery very very easy.

All the best wishing you lots of  

lol

Amanda


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

All the best with your 1st IVF Amamnda,I will be coming to you for tips soon then   Kelly x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

its normally 12 weeks for all test results at my clinic.. a few came through within 2 weeks..


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello

I had a Karyotype test done in august and it took 8weeks for my results to come back.

Good luck with your treatment.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Amanda  

I've just seen this thread and noticed you're at Care Manchester, DP and I have an appointment with the Egg Share coordinator on 2nd Nov , and the main consultation with Dr Patel on 14Dec. We're hoping I can Egg share as well, my GP has agreed to do the screening tests through the NHS except the Karyotype one, so I'll have to do that one at Care. I hope you don't mind me asking you, have they told you, you may have a recipient ready if you're eligible for egg share? or would you have to wait? which consultant are you with?
I'm soooo excited & nervous at the same time.

Good luck with your treatment    

xxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

what is karyotype?

Im egg sharing.....1st IVF cycle...dont remember being tested for karyotype.. but if i was it must have been ok....

Just one thing though...when i had my tests done for egg sharing.... there was a delay and lack of communication with both the clinic and myself...after contacting the clinic some time later... i ended up having to retest...wait for test results and then i could proceed..

The tests didnt take long...approx 3/4 weeks... and also i was matched to a recipient within a few days...

thanks and good luck

Als xx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi babywish,

I don't know if they have a recipient lined up, I wouldn't think they would have one lined up as they have not actually met me yet and I'll need to fill in loads of forms on my first appointment - but I may well be wrong. I'll have to wait and see.  But from what I've heard they are very organised and things move along quickly.

I will be seeing Mr Glenn Atkinson MD at CARE - I have heard so many good things about the hospital!   .

I think that I'll be having the blood tests done at the hospital, I have been given a letter to take to the GP asking what the surgery will pay for. - It was in the egg share pack they sent me.

I had a shock the other day, I went onto their web site and their current stats show that the pregnancy rate is over 52% that is amazing !!   

All the best with your treatment, I'll let you know how I get on.

Amanda


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Als,

I believe karyotype is a chromosome test, it is done via blood test - I was a bit worried at first it sounds quiet gruesome thought they might be drilling holes in me or something.  Feel a bit better now that I know it's only a blood test.

All the best with your treatment, when did you start?

lol

Amanda


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for all of your replies girls.

Wishing you all the best of luck with your treatment 

 

lol

Amanda x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

That's a brilliant piece of stats!!!!!!!!!! 52% !!!! I've never heard of such a high figure before!!! we met Dr Atkinson in the Open evening a few weeks ago, he was lovely. I've seen Dr Patel on TV a few times before!!!

Let's hope we're part of that 52% success!!!!    

Take care & please let me know how you get on. Send me a PM if you want.

 

Susana
xxxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Susana,

I'm sure to keep you updated, likewise you are also very welcome to send me PMs.

take care

Amanda x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Amanda  

Susana


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi girls

Just popping in to wish amanda lots of luck for her appt tomorrow     

Em


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Thanks for you message Em,

Well I had my 1st appointment today, everything went great, the egg share lady was really lovely - I really don't know why I got myself so worked up   . 

My surgery are paying for the bloods to be done, so all the results should be back with in 8 wks - the Karyotype and the Cystic Fibrosis Screen have to be sent down to Cardiff, hence the delay.

So looks like I'll be starting my treatment in the New Year, all being well.  Cant wait, it's full steam ahead   .

Hope you are all keeping well   

lol

Amanda x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Amanda

Glad that your appt went well today 

Hope everyone else is doing a ok!!

I have posted a thread regarding a chat session in the chat room for all u egg sharing girls (both awaiting and in tx) 

If ur interested just add to the thread

Love 2 all
Em


----------

